# Buffing wheels



## warthog (Dec 26, 2011)

Can a person put the three buffing wheels through the washing machine?


----------



## islandturner (Dec 26, 2011)

warthog said:


> Can a person put the three buffing wheels through the washing machine?


 
From personal experience, a very gentle, friendly suggestion, you may want to run this one by the missus, before proceeding....!


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 26, 2011)

Suuuurrrre you can, but your wife might kill you shortly after she finds out about it!:biggrin:

Take a minute or two to call Beall @ 1 800 331 4718 to get real factual information.  Can't imagine why anyone would need to "wash" a buffing wheel unless they tried to buff a wet surface?!  Even then, a couple of sessions with a "rake" will clean up most buffs.  But you really should call the gal at Beall unless you already live in the dog house.:beat-up:

Good Luck!:biggrin:


----------



## warthog (Dec 26, 2011)

Good enough...I'll just do the best that I can with it. I aint going to wash it...I am already in the dog house on all the money I have spent so far in this new hobby.


----------



## JimB (Dec 26, 2011)

What's wrong with it that you think you need to wash it?


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 27, 2011)

warthog said:


> Can a person put the three buffing wheels through the washing machine?


Hi Ken; I trust you're not considering putting the Beall wheels that you purchased from me through the washing machine. There would be no need to do that. They were gently loaded with the buffing compounds as required to allow them to buff efficiently!

If you would like to clean them somewhat, use an old hacksaw blade, teeth in towards the buffs of course, and spin the buffs at about 900 rpms or less against the blade. That's all the cleaning they will ever need.

Have mercy on them there wheels!:smile-big:


----------



## warthog (Dec 27, 2011)

*Cleaning buffing wheels*

The reason I was wanting to wash the wheels was because I was running the buffer and while it was running it was rubbing acrfoss the piece that holds the tool rest and turned the first wheel red. The second reason was because I was buffing out a PR blank that had quite a bit of blue in it and turned that wheel blue. Just didn't want to take a chance and have it rub off onto something that I would want to keep.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 27, 2011)

warthog said:


> The reason I was wanting to wash the wheels was because I was running the buffer and while it was running it was rubbing acrfoss the piece that holds the tool rest and turned the first wheel red. The second reason was because I was buffing out a PR blank that had quite a bit of blue in it and turned that wheel blue. Just didn't want to take a chance and have it rub off onto something that I would want to keep.


Hi again Ken; Clean them with the hacksaw blade or a wire brush, then take a piece of pine or the like 2 x 4 etc. and buff that. See if any of the colour is left on the pine piece!


----------



## warthog (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Mack...I would never had thought of that in a million years.


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 28, 2011)

warthog said:


> Thanks a bunch Mack...I would never had thought of that in a million years.


 
the learning curve is always shortened when we ask questions. that's why we are here:usflag:


----------



## phillywood (Dec 29, 2011)

how come you didn't get the renewer brush from Mack, or get a dog wire brush that's little gentler and hold it against it to clean. Just a thought.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 29, 2011)

phillywood said:


> > how come you didn't get the renewer brush from Mack,
> 
> 
> That wasn't in the Beall 3 wheel buffer when I purchased it. It came with the recommendation of breaking the wheels in by backing a piece of 80 grit sandpaper with a board and pressing it against the spinning buff.:biggrin:


----------

